# Leigh vs Gifkins - Opinions Wanted



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm about to take the plunge (no pun intended) and buy a dovetail jig.
Problem is, I've never even seen one in the flesh and there's a choice to make.
I'll be using it mostly for small box joints and dovetails maybe on drawer sizes up to 15".
Do our members have opinions on the best jig for these uses?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Geordie, 

I have the Gifkins and bought it for the sole purpose of making boxes and have found it to be a great jig. It is limited to thru DT's only and that may be a consideration for you. I highly recommend the Gifkins although it is a bit pricey, but well worth it in my opinion. It is do easy to use and there is very little set up involved..... *easy* is something I am a big fan of   :sold:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

nzgeordie said:


> I'm about to take the plunge (no pun intended) and buy a dovetail jig.
> Problem is, I've never even seen one in the flesh and there's a choice to make.
> I'll be using it mostly for small box joints and dovetails maybe on drawer sizes up to 15".
> Do our members have opinions on the best jig for these uses?


This one isn't one of those... but it sure looks simple... I know the price is right!  

http://www.stots.com/cutdov.htm


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I think a table top version of a dove tail jig whether it is the Gifkin, Keller, Katie, Home Made or otherwise is perfect for box making and small drawers and the Gifkin I own and is super easy to set up. I like it alot. Like Bob said, thru dove tail only.... well you can add a drawer face and it looks like a blind dove tail. Ease of use and set up is the advantage of these jig. But you are limited in the size of stock and the number of joints you can do and some of the bench mounted jigs are much more adjustable for the spacing etc. but they take much more set up. Download Gumby's video on the Ozz site if you can and that will help make your decision on the Gifkin anyway. 

Corey


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Didn't I see somewhere that Gifkins have also produced a finger joint template as well as their regular D.T?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, Georgdie they do now have a finger joint template available. I haven't bothered to get that as I have the OP jigs and the Incra but was waiting for Bob Noles to get it and try it out  

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Geordie, there are lots of jigs that will make dovetails and finger joints. You want simple? The Oak Park box joint jig set will also make 1/2" dovetails. Nothing I've seen is quicker and easier for perfect box joints. The price is reasonable as well.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Others have far more experience - but here is my .02

A month ago I was in exactly your shoes -- and I went into a Rockler store looking for a router bit - they happened to be demoing thier new dovetail jig. An hour later I walked out with my first--- NOT with the one they were demoing -- but with the one it apparently was replacing -- on sale for $49 -

I have nothing to compare it to from personal experience -- but I have to say -- 
it worked fine for me.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree with Mike, the OP box joint jigs are great and are the best available for the money. They will easily make nice box joints are easy to set up and also are great for combination Rabbet/Dado joints. They however will only make sliding dovetails and dovetail splices. 
The Gifkin will definitely make the box joints with the additional template and make them just as fast and easier if not more so. But the price trade off will probably be big enough to keep me buying that template because I have the OP jigs already. But if you want a dovetails, buy dovetail jig. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not sure if I should say this or not but the Gifkin, Katie, MLCS jigs can put it the Blind dovetails as well...  it's done about the same way as the Incra setup.
The stock is on top of the jig but flat and clamped in place, then just push the dovetail bit in the slots and the bearing on the bits will do the work...3/8" high the norm..for the dovetail bit...

It's takes a break down of the jig and just use the finger part of the jig and a hold down knobs and a stop fence on the router table..


===================


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> I'm not sure if I should say this or not but the Gifkin, Katie, MLCS jigs can put it the Blind dovetails as well...  it's done about the same way as the Incra setup.
> The stock is on top of the jig but flat and clamped in place, then just push the dovetail bit in the slots and the bearing on the bits will do the work...3/8" high the norm..for the dovetail bit...
> 
> It's takes a break down of the jig and just use the finger part of the jig and a hold down knobs and a stop fence on the router table..
> ...


Sure you should  Thanks for the tip BJ! I have to think about that one as I can't envision it yet! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Try this,,, see the Incra setup in your mind,,, got it,,,,now think how they use the jig to make pockets for the blind setup ,,,got it,,,, now but your jig down on the router table in your mind,,,,,now remove the back board from the jig in your mind and all you have is the bottom part of the jig on the table top now clamp the stock to the finger part of the jig,,,,now all you have on the top is the stock that's flat to the top but the fingers are just like the Incra setup...more or less but you are using a dovetail bit with a bearing on it but it all setup just right (spacing) 
then push the stock into the dovetail bit from the front side of the router table top with the fence as a stopping point for the fingers..
Now you just made the female pockets for the blind part of the joint...


This is all done in your mind,,, now with some scrap wood give it a try, it works you know me always playing with jigs to find the easy way.. 

==========




challagan said:


> Sure you should  Thanks for the tip BJ! I have to think about that one as I can't envision it yet!
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

OK Bob, I apologize if I am being thick headed here .... but are you saying take the jig block off the template and just use the template? Wait a minute are you saying take the jig backing board off and then slide the wood between the jig body and the template fingers? 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

"block off the template and just use the template" = yes that's it.. 

But with shop made clamps that hold the stock to the template...


========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Got yah  Thanks Bj 

Corey


----------

